# Favorite Pike Lures ?



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Please share what works for you.

On our Canadian trips we've had great success with Williams Wabler spoons. I caught my 46" pike on the blue & silver one on the far right in the picture. 

Going back up soon & eager to try some other lures that may be effective. 

Would love to hear what other lures & methods have worked for you in the past.

Thanks

Fish_Heads


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Daredevils & large spinnerbaits


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have been going to canada for pike once a year for about 10 years now, infact I'm going here in a couple weeks. I go with family, about 8 of us go each year.

Of all those years one spoon has significantly outperformed all the others we have all thrown. It's made by Luck E Strike: http://www.luckystrikebaitworks.com/product.asp?p=28#

We throw these lizard spoons in nothing but the orange and gold color, and they out-catch anything else we throw by far.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've used the Williams Whitefish without much success, I'll have to try the Wablers now.
My best luck has been with large spinnerbaits or in-line spinners, original Storm Thundersticks work great too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

3/4 oz Jointed Creek Chub Pikie minnows (perch or pike colored) and silver or gold Red Eye Spoons wrk well for Trolling. 1 oz red and white Dardevles has worked well for casting. Also big bucktails orange blade/black tail, silver / black tail - Mepps Musky killer, Buchertail, Windels. Mepps Black Fury #5.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Williams Wabler in the 1/2 oz size 50, hammered silver or gold is my #1 pike lure. They make a size 50 in a Wabler lite that trolls or casts extremely shallow. I like running these over cabbage weeds in 6-10', along rocky shoals, or at edges of reeds. While trolling, just give it a good yank to clean off weeds. It's always nice to know when your fouled with weeds. If the rod tip quits the very gentle thump thump, you got weeds. The treble hooks wreak havoc if your hampered with smaller snot rockets.

The 3/4 oz Wabler is nice for deeper presentation, bigger fish. The white fish version may not have the same action since narrower. These WW's don't vibrate like a Daredevil, they have a unique flutter twitch that looks like a darting baitfish.

I also like bombers and Mepps #5 with bucktail.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am leaving tomorrow for our annual journey north so this post is great timing.

I use various spoons with pretty good success but when casting in the weeds I have had great success with large spinnerbaits. They will not hang up on weeds nearly as much as spoons. Where I like the spoons more is when I am working a weedline and can flutter and run it on the deep edge more effectively. We don't do much trolling but when we do it is either spoons or a stick bait. The lake we go to does not have many monsters. There are the normal thick numbers of fish up to 20-22" and a fairly good number up to 32" but not many above that. Hopefully I will have some pictures to share when I return.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Good luck, leaving here myself in a couple hours for canada! Can't wait!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had good luck with spinnerbaits and shadraps.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Red and white daredevils are the go to old faithfuls for me. I have also had good success with rapala husky jerks


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Mepps Weedmaster #4 or #5, Red/White or Firetiger.


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

5 inch zoom flukes and berkley salt water swim shad with half oz jig head,pike loved them on lake mccusker in canada


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We just got back from Canada and caught probably 70-80 pike on the week. They were caught on various baits but by far the hot bait was spinnerbaits. We were nailing them in 6-12' water with 1/2 and 5/8 ounce spinnerbaits. They seemed to really prefer the gold blades and most were willow leaf design. No real monsters were caught but a lot of fish in the 28-32" range.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Geez, over the years I have found few people that fish Williams Wablers - so I found it interesting that the starting thread showed these.

I LOVE wablers -by far my favorite pike lure: size 50 / gold

It has it all:
- relativly weed friendly
- easy retrieve (won't wear you out like throwing jerk baits or show-girls)
- covers the water quickly (great for searching)
- won't rip or bend like plastics or some spinners
- large enough profile to draw large fish

Every year I take a tackle box the size of a suitcase - and still only find 15 or 20% of situations where I think another lure will work better than the Williams.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You might want to give the good old Barney Spoons a try. I get at least 2 calls or e-mails from baitshops up north begging for them. I also carry them in the 3/4oz musky/pike size, which most guys don't know exist.........Mark


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jackfish said:


> Geez, over the years I have found few people that fish Williams Wablers - so I found it interesting that the starting thread showed these.
> 
> I LOVE wablers -by far my favorite pike lure: size 50 / gold
> 
> ...


I don't really have a very good selection of spoons, basically a few Cleos and a couple of Dardevles. I need to add a few spoons to the tackle box before next year. I have heard several great reports on the Williams Wabler's. I will have to be sure to pick up a few before next summer's trip.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where I used to go in Canada we would set pike on fire with Manns Hank Parker 3/4oz. spinner baits. We would put 2 1/2" willow leaf blades on to get more attention. If we decided to troll we would use Bay de Noc spoons. Flutter Laker Taker to be exact. It got to the point where the sinner baits would be so beat up there wouldn't be any paint or shirt left on them, just a bent up bundle of wire with a blade and hook and we would still catch fish 1 after another! Man I miss that place!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I don't really have a very good selection of spoons, basically a few Cleos and a couple of Dardevles. I need to add a few spoons to the tackle box before next year. I have heard several great reports on the Williams Wabler's. I will have to be sure to pick up a few before next summer's trip.


largest pike of my life came on a Daredevil - so I do I have to some nice things about them:
- if pike are holding deeper, devil is a better choice that wabler
- if trolling, devil is better than wabler 
- if you want to cast your lure like a bullet, devil is better than wabler
- every other application wabler beats a devil hands down

** oh, and you don't need a good selection of spoons - you need a wabler, and a backup in case you break off on that 40 incher


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the Grandma's for the troll, and also use the larger Johnson spoons and Terminator spinners. The water, either weeds or shoals kind of determine the presentation.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A Wiiliams Wabler got this pig in July . Unfortunately I didn't hook it. I may have to pick up one.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

For trolling/casting over cabbage weeds for pike, I've found the Williams Wabler in the 1/2 oz size W50 or Wabler lite (1/3oz, but same size a W50) to be the ticket if the 3/4 oz drags up the cabbage too much. Son got 38" 19# fat slob pike with 1/2 oz trolling.


----------

